# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Oct 14th - Sunday



## Eric (Oct 11, 2018)

#1
*


*


*Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA 
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.
When: Sunday Oct 14th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*



*

*


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 11, 2018)

Sunday would be the 14th


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 11, 2018)

Either way I'm there now that the HELL ! weather is over for a while


----------



## Eric (Oct 11, 2018)

Date Fixed...


----------



## mrg (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Oct 14, 2018)

Super fun ride, lunch,bikes, buddies, and great food. 
members that I would like to see pics posted please: @cyclingday @Cory @cyclonecoaster.com @Eric @mrg


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## the2finger (Oct 15, 2018)

A bunny suit? It’s not even Easter


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 15, 2018)




----------

